# Update von python schlägt fehl

## dsiggi

Hallo zusammen.

Ich versuche gerade auf zwei Rechnern (beide Gentoo amd64) ein python update durchzuführen.

Auf beiden Rechnern ist die aktiver Version python-3.4.

Beide Rechner wollen ein Update von python-2.7.10 auf python-2.7.10-r1.

Das Update schlägt immer fehl.

```

...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/image//usr/lib64/python2.7/zipfile.py ...

PYTHONPATH=/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/image//usr/lib64/python2.7  LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/work/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu \

   ./python -E -Wi -t /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/image//usr/lib64/python2.7/compileall.py \

   -d /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages -f \

   -x badsyntax /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/image//usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages

Listing /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/image//usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages ...

PYTHONPATH=/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/image//usr/lib64/python2.7 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/work/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu \

   ./python -E -Wi -t -O /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/image//usr/lib64/python2.7/compileall.py \

   -d /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages -f \

   -x badsyntax /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/image//usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages

Listing /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/image//usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages ...

PYTHONPATH=/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/image//usr/lib64/python2.7 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/work/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu \

   ./python -E -m lib2to3.pgen2.driver /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/image//usr/lib64/python2.7/lib2to3/Grammar.txt

Generating grammar tables from /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/image//usr/lib64/python2.7/lib2to3/Grammar.txt

Writing grammar tables to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/image//usr/lib64/python2.7/lib2to3/Grammar2.7.10.final.0.pickle

PYTHONPATH=/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/image//usr/lib64/python2.7 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/work/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu \

   ./python -E -m lib2to3.pgen2.driver /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/image//usr/lib64/python2.7/lib2to3/PatternGrammar.txt

Generating grammar tables from /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/image//usr/lib64/python2.7/lib2to3/PatternGrammar.txt

Writing grammar tables to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/image//usr/lib64/python2.7/lib2to3/PatternGrammar2.7.10.final.0.pickle

if test "xno" != "xno"  ; then \

   case no in \

      upgrade) ensurepip="--altinstall --upgrade --no-default-pip" ;; \

      install|*) ensurepip="--altinstall --no-default-pip" ;; \

   esac; \

   LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/work/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu ./python -E -m ensurepip \

      $ensurepip --root=/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/image// ; \

fi

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   python_do* and python_new* helpers are banned in EAPIs older than 5.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 4154:  Called python_domodule 'epython.py'

 *   environment, line 3337:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "python_do* and python_new* helpers are banned in EAPIs older than 5.";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/work/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r3/work/Python-2.7.10'

```

```

server htdocs # emerge --info '=dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r1::gentoo'

Portage 2.2.20.1 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.8.4, glibc-2.21-r1, 4.0.5-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.0.5-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_847_@_1.10GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3974592 total,    101188 free

KiB Swap:    1048572 total,    801144 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 29 Nov 2015 11:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p39

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p39::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10::gentoo, 3.3.5-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.17::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.4::gentoo, 4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.21-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync7.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

RocketRAID

    location: /mnt/storage/RocketRAID_overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

local

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl amd64 avahi berkdb bindist bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri fortran gdbm iconv ipv6 mmx mmxext modules multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre readline seccomp session sse sse2 ssl tcpd udev unicode xattr zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Auch der Versuch python-2.7.10-r3 zu verwenden schlägt fehl.

Jemand eine Ahnung worans liegt?

Gruß,

dsiggi

----------

## franzf

Sync nochmal, das Problem sollte gefixt sein.

----------

## dsiggi

Hi,

hab jetzt mit mehreren verschiedenen Serven gesynct aber leider besteht das Problem weiterhin.

Ich habe mir auch das ebuild direkt von https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/gentoo.git/plain/dev-lang/python/python-2.7.10-r1.ebuild geladen und in mein lokales overlay kopiert.

Auch kein Erfolg.

Gruß,

dsiggi

----------

## Pearlseattle

Das selbe auch bei mir.

----------

## franzf

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=567084

Vielleicht ist euer mirror nicht aktuell?

Ansonsten wenns morgen (nach nem emerge --sync) immer noch nicht geht im o.g. bug weiternerven  :Wink: 

----------

## dsiggi

HI,

ja da schein wohl der mirror nicht aktuell zu sein. Hab mir die Datei jetzt erst mal manuell von nem anderen mirror gezogen.

Nun klappt wieder alle.

dsiggi

----------

## franzf

Evtl. hängt es bei euch ja auch noch hier?

https://infra-status.gentoo.org/notice/20151129-rsync

----------

